# Need AC/Heating Help



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I need someone to take a look at my heat pump and see if they can fix it, Back when it was 100 degree's I had a buddy help me replace the compressor fan and he bypassed something I believe, so i am not sure why the heat pump is not working now.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

My buddy who deckhands for me does hvac, give jordan a call 3905807


----------

